
Cleverest women are the heaviest drinkers - markbnine
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/women_shealth/7549959/Cleverest-women-are-the-heaviest-drinkers.html
======
ilamont
_The findings come from a comprehensive study carried out at the London School
of Economics in which researchers tracked the lives of thousands of 39-year-
old women and men, all born in the UK during the same week in 1970._

That is a very specific demographic. Can any of the findings be extrapolated
to other age groups or overseas populations?

